# Kh/Gh relationship for CO2 levels and Shrimp



## CrownMan (Sep 12, 2005)

I currently have a kh of 3 and a gh of 6 from my city water. To keep the growth rate where I need ia certain co2 level in my planted tanks, the ph is 6.5/6.4. I have another tank with a kh of 2 and a gh of 4 with a ph of 6.2.

I have several ph tolerant fish in those tanks and still have some algae. I would like to move some cherry shrimps to that tank. I plan to add Sodium Bicarb and Calcium Carobonate and MagnesiumSulfate with 7H2O to my water. will everying get allong at about 6.8 ph, gh of 9 and a kh of 6.5?

I would like my shrimp to breed but I have read that too low a ph could be a problem.

Thanks,

Mike


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

For cherries, water parameters can be almost anything. The only thing you need to worry about is keeping it stable. But for your two setups, you'll definately do fine keeping the cherries alive and thriving.

-John N.


----------



## Shrimp&Snails (Mar 27, 2006)

I would add an airstone to try and bring up the KH so your PH will remain more stable.


----------



## CrownMan (Sep 12, 2005)

Thanks for the info John N. and Shrimp&Snails. I got some Cherries from T_om on Wednesday and put them in a HC planted 10 gallon grow out tank with a ph of 7.5. As soon as they breed and I get enough of them, I will move them to my CO2 setups and try them out.

Shrimp&Snails - I don't understand how an airstone might increase my KH. I'm rather new at this water chemistry stuff. If I can't look it up in a chart I need some help.

Thanks,

Mike


----------



## YuccaPatrol (Mar 26, 2006)

Are you familiar with this chart? It shows the relationship betwen KH, pH, and CO2 concentration. Your KH is a little lower than is considerd very safe for CO2 injection because you are likely to experience a pH crash if the KH is not high enough to buffer the water at a safe pH.

If you are not familiar, you can use this chart to determine CO2 concentration by measuring your KH and pH and matching it up on the chart.


----------



## CrownMan (Sep 12, 2005)

YuccaPatrol - Yes, I am walking a thin line in my 20 gallon tank with a ph of 6.2 and KH of 2, however, I don't have any fish in that tank yet. I am trying to grow some Tonina Belem. That tank has been setup for about 3 weeks now and the Tonina is doing well. I will slowly raise the KH to about 4 over the next 2 weeks. When I do that, my target ph wil be 6.5 which will give me a CO2 of about 38 ppm. The ph should be fairly stable then. I was just curious if cherry shrimp would breed in acid water. The low ph, high co2 levels are designed to reduce algae which I can grow quite well.

Thanks,

Mike


----------



## T_om (Dec 23, 2004)

Cherry shrimp will breed at your 6.5 to 6.8 targets, but need stability. If your parameters are up and down like a yo-yo you are going to have problems, even with Cherry shrimp.

Also, they have to have a source of calcium for their shells or they will die.

Tom

PS: Once the Cherries get going, algae will not be a problem.


----------

